# Joint Pain using Ipamorelin/cjc-1293



## hdemmon446 (Apr 2, 2011)

Currently off cycle now. Getting some bad joint pain in my elbows and a problem wrist I've got from an old HS injury about two weeks into using ipamorelin/cjc-1293. Just doing 100mcg each 3x a day. Is this normal?


----------



## stronger4ever (Apr 19, 2011)

Maybe its the biobunk lol


----------

